# Worst Experience at dla (Hawthorne)



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

my shift was at 3-7 today. I get there at 2:40 they let us in at 2:45. I did receive my packages and route until 4:15. 30 packages in West Hollywood. There was no way I would be finished before 7. As it was an hour drive at the time. I refused to take it. They told me to leave. I emailed Amazon support. M


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

If you can prove that they told you to leave, you should be fine. I though they would tell you to try your best then bring the rest of packages back.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They told him to leave then they will have written him up also.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hopefully you aren't deactivated. It's tricky because we want to be independent contractors but you kind of take what you get when it comes to assigned blocks


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Lol what do you think they are paying for? Take the packages work till your blk ends and return what is left sadly you will be deactivated for refusing to take the route.


----------

